# 2.5" Narrow gauge CliShay



## KC6UVM (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought I'd post pics of an ongoing project to build a bigger version of a CliShay. In the spirit of the original project, I'm trying to keep things as simple as possible with the minimum amount of machining nessesary. First set of pics are of the trucks. A friend gave me the side frames and I made a bigger pair of bolsters to accommodate five and a half inch wheel sets I had laying around. The trucks will use #40 chain.


----------



## dsquire (Feb 25, 2011)

George

That is looking pretty good so far. It should make for a good running engine. I'll be watching as you progress. :bow:


Cheers 

Don


----------



## KC6UVM (Feb 26, 2011)

There was a break in the nasty weather today ;D

I don't know what I was thinking, but I started building the frame outside atop of the trailer last month. I covered it up with the last batch of bad weather came along, but still managed to get a few drops of rain on the frame anyway. Adding that 5/16" steel plate made it hard to move the frame around. I got a neighbor's help in moving the frame on top of my refurbished engine stand and got the frame into the garage and out of the weather. 

Got some holes drilled and tapped on the frame, fitted a truck up on one end. Next to finish the tapping and then fit up the center idler shaft. When all the holes in the top are finished, I need to grind off the extra edges to make the steel plate flush with the angle iron and tubing on the ends. Then I will fit wood beams on the front and back and attach coupler pockets through the wood beams to the angle plates which are bolted to the frame.

George


----------



## KC6UVM (Mar 6, 2011)

My school district didn't call me for a job last Thursday and I was able to get a little more work done on the frame and set up the drive shafts (for an electric motor). I'll have to change the gearing at the time I get a steam engine for the CliShay. 

It was a nice, sunny Southern California day.


----------

